
Thinking about a Decentralised Reddit Alternative - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/discussing-a-decentralised-reddit-alternative-e8a845e96fb2
======
CM30
Or perhaps more accurately, here are my thoughts on how a forum based,
federated Reddit like system could be the future of social media and
potentially make centralised sites like Reddit obsolete.

It would be very heavily censorship resistant, give a lot of control to
community users rather than venture capitalists and completely kill any 'lock
in' effects to name but a few.

------
ohjeez
Aw, hell just bring back CompuServe.

I'm serious. Moderated communities with clear rules (usually "no advertising,
no personal attacks") and organized sections.

And sysops could clean up after the community, by putting messages where they
belonged and pruning threads.

Damn, I miss it.

~~~
DrScump
Usenet newsgroups could be created as _moderated_ groups.

rec.humor.funny was a well-known example.

~~~
ohjeez
Oh yes, that too!

The key element is moderators who knew what they were doing.

------
icedchai
This existed 30+ years ago. Ever hear of Usenet? Unfortunately, as the masses
invaded the Internet, its popularity waned...

~~~
CM30
Yeah, I remember Usenet. Definitely had a structure similar to this.

But I think the difference is that Usenet required a separate client to
access, at least until those online readers like Google Groups came out after
it was mostly dead.

Maybe something like this could work better with sites accessed through plain
http?

~~~
icedchai
Yep, that's true about the separate client. We could keep NNTP behind the
scenes (for site-to-site communication / federation...) End users would never
have to deal with it.

